
Facebook has gone into lockdown mode in response to Google+ - domino
http://www.quora.com/Has-Facebook-gone-into-lockdown-mode-in-response-to-Google+/answers/633605
======
thamer
See also: What is the "Facebook lockdown"? What does that mean?
[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-Facebook-lockdown-What-
does...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-Facebook-lockdown-What-does-that-
mean)

